# Hilfe! Wie und womit auf Mittelmeerbarrakuda?



## scorp10n77 (13. Mai 2011)

Hallo ihr erfahrenen Spinnangler!
Ich versuch schon des längeren mal gute Informationen zum Thema Barrakuda im Mittelmeer einzuholen weil ich natürlich unbedingt einen ans Band kriegen möchte im Urlaub in Spanien an der Costa Brava. 
Beim Thema Barrakuda im Mittelmeer ist zwar oft noch ungläubiges kopfgeschüttel zu sehen aber es gibt sie, genauer gesagt den Mittelmeerbarrakuda (Sphyraena sphyraena). 
Ich muss ehrlich sagen ich bin entschlossen einen zu fangen aber da ist dann auch das Problem, das WIE und natürlich auch womit. 
;+;+;+
Ich hab leider kein Boot mit dem ich rausfahren könnte aber es soll sie ja öfters in Häfen geben und genau da will ich einen rausholen und am liebsten nicht nur einen, sondern ne ganze Familie=). 
Jetzt ergeben sich folgende Fragen: 
1. Wo finde ich sie, also stehen die schon mal gerne unter Booten oder eher in der Hafeneinfahrt oder lohnt sich ein Würfchen auf das offene Meer? 
2. Ist der Hafen überhaupt die richtige Stelle oder bevorzugen die Pfeilhechte andere Hotspots?
3. Wie erkenne ich Hotspots?
4. Welchen Köder? Wobbler, Blinker, Popper? Oder Köfi?
5. Für Kunstköder welche Farben und Größen?
6. Stahlvorfach oder Fluovorfach?
7. Wann sind sie am aktivsten? Also prinzipiell ist ja wohl die Dämmerung am besten aber dann eher in die Nacht reinangeln oder vorher anfangen. 
8. Sonst noch irgendwas?
So viele Fragen und jetzt gibts hoffentlich 1000 Antworten  
Und da meine ich jetzt nicht: "Lohnt sich nicht! Angel lieber auf Meeräschen." Denn ich will einen Barrakuda
So dann haut  mal in die Tasten =)


----------



## daci7 (14. Mai 2011)

*AW: Hilfe! Wie und womit auf Mittelmeerbarrakuda?*

Angel doch lieber auf Meeräschen ;P ... und nimm die dann als Köder 
Ne kleine Meeräsche in der Dämmerung (eher Richtung Nacht, liegt aber in meinem Fall eher am Touriverkehr und an der Sonne) an der Hafeneinfahrt oder halt an Stellen im Hafen wo Fischerboote Ladung löschen durchs Wasser gezogen oder auch an der Posenmontage angeboten oder Wobbler (Redhead oder Silber/dunkel zb., 15-25cm, schlank an der mittleren bis schweren Hechtrute) mit nem dicken FC Vorfach würde ich benutzen. Wo genau willst du fischen?


----------



## scorp10n77 (14. Mai 2011)

*AW: Hilfe! Wie und womit auf Mittelmeerbarrakuda?*

Ich will in Roses an der Costa Brava angeln. Im Sommer kann man da recht leicht Gelbstriemen fangen die könnte ich ja als Köder nehmen. Lohnt sich wohl auch ein Versuch mit Lebendem Fisch? Wie dick sollte das Fluovorfach sein?
@ Udo Ich will jetzt nun mal den Barrakuda  Nichts ist unmöglich ich hab im 
Hafen immerhin auch schonmal einen Schwertfisch gesehen.


----------



## daci7 (14. Mai 2011)

*AW: Hilfe! Wie und womit auf Mittelmeerbarrakuda?*



scorp10n77 schrieb:


> Ich will in Roses an der Costa Brava angeln. Im Sommer kann man da recht leicht Gelbstriemen fangen die könnte ich ja als Köder nehmen. Lohnt sich wohl auch ein Versuch mit Lebendem Fisch? Wie dick sollte das Fluovorfach sein?
> @ Udo Ich will jetzt nun mal den Barrakuda  Nichts ist unmöglich ich hab im
> Hafen immerhin auch schonmal einen Schwertfisch gesehen.



Da kannst du schon ordentliche Stärken nehmen 
ich geh mal so von >0,8 aus. Beser ist allerdings natürlich Stahl. Naja, die ganz großen kommen wahrscheinlich eh nicht im Hafen vor, aber man kann ja nie wissen. Lebender Fisch ist bestimmt einen Versuch wert, sofern erlaubt. 
Und Ja, es ist möglich Barrakudas im Mittelmeer zu fangen. Und das auch in Ufernähe. Wir haben schon öfter welche beim Tauchen gesehen und auch schon beobachtet wie welche gefangen wurden. Du solltest nur nicht mit dem direkten Erfolg rechnen. Das Mittelmeer ist eben stark überfischt und das ändert sich auch nicht bis zum Sommer. Wahrscheinlich wirst du eher mal ne Muräne oder nen Kraken am Haken haben.
Viel Spaß

EDIT: Falls das nicht richtig rüber gekommen ist: Ich selbst hab es noch nicht versucht  Daher alle Tipps ohne Gewähr! Alles was ich sage hab ich halt bei Einheimischen beobachtet oder von denen im Gespräch aufgefasst.


----------



## scorp10n77 (14. Mai 2011)

*AW: Hilfe! Wie und womit auf Mittelmeerbarrakuda?*

Angeltipps sind doch nie mit Gewähr aber deine Tipps finde ich echt schon hilfreich. Mit dem Stahlvorfach weiss ich nicht weil das Wasser durchaus sehr klar ist. Und auf Muränen kann ich gerne verzichten. 
Ich hab an meinem Angelort zwar noch keinen gesehen der einen Barrakuda gefangen hat  aber hab mir von einem befreundeten Taucher sagen lassen das er  richtige Schwärme sieht. 
Kannst du mir auch noch sagen wie ich nen lebenden Köfi fest mache?


----------



## Seriola (14. Mai 2011)

*AW: Hilfe! Wie und womit auf Mittelmeerbarrakuda?*

Barras im südöstlichen Mittelmeer gibts wie Sand am Meer...  Allerdings erst so richtig ab August. Wie es in Spanien ausschaut weiß ich nicht.
Da Mittelmeerbarras in Ufernähe jagen brauchst Du kein Boot. 
Suche Dir eine Hafemole mit tiefen Wasser und Felsen oder Tetraeder an der Außenseite, und probiere es from dusk till dawn! Wobbler, kleine jigs und KöFis bringen Fisch. Und nicht nur Barras...

Grüße


----------



## zulu (15. Mai 2011)

*AW: Hilfe! Wie und womit auf Mittelmeerbarrakuda?*

Barras  im mittelmeer vom ufer ?

google mal  "marios fliegendose"

Mario und seine freunde sind experten für diesen fisch im mittelmeer

er fängt allerdings weniger im sommer

eher im winter !!

#h

Z.


----------



## scorp10n77 (15. Mai 2011)

*AW: Hilfe! Wie und womit auf Mittelmeerbarrakuda?*

Na die Fische lassen hoffen! 
Ich denke das ich es wenn erstmal mit Fluovorfach probieren werde, ich glaube einfach das die Schreckwirkung von nem Stahlvorfacvh zu groß ist und dann muss ich wohl mal die ganze Palette an Ködern durchprobieren. Vielleicht gibt es ja einen Wobbler oder so der besonders zu empfehlen ist. Ich würde ja gerne möglichst viele Raubfische zum Biss verleiten. Wer will das nicht? 
Vielleicht kann hier ja mal nen echter Barrakudaangler nen Bericht über Technik etc. schreiben, muss ja nicht in Spanien sein kann ja auch in Italien oder so gewesen sein.


----------



## daci7 (15. Mai 2011)

*AW: Hilfe! Wie und womit auf Mittelmeerbarrakuda?*



scorp10n77 schrieb:


> Na die Fische lassen hoffen!
> Ich denke das ich es wenn erstmal mit Fluovorfach probieren werde, ich glaube einfach das die Schreckwirkung von nem Stahlvorfacvh zu groß ist und dann muss ich wohl mal die ganze Palette an Ködern durchprobieren. Vielleicht gibt es ja einen Wobbler oder so der besonders zu empfehlen ist. Ich würde ja gerne möglichst viele Raubfische zum Biss verleiten. Wer will das nicht?
> Vielleicht kann hier ja mal nen echter Barrakudaangler nen Bericht über Technik etc. schreiben, muss ja nicht in Spanien sein kann ja auch in Italien oder so gewesen sein.



Wie gesagt habe ich eher aus dem Nähkästchen geplaudert. Ich denke zulu und besonders Wollebre haben WESENTLICH mehr Erfahrung mit den Fischchen 
Nimm also lieber den Stahl. Besonders, da du ja ehr im Dunkel fischen wirst macht das allein von der Sicht her keinen so großen Unterschied mehr.
Viel Erfolg und einen schönen Urlaub auf jeden Fall und wir freuen uns über einen anschließenden Bericht =)
|wavey:


----------



## scorp10n77 (15. Mai 2011)

*AW: Hilfe! Wie und womit auf Mittelmeerbarrakuda?*

Da ich eh erst im August fahre musst du noch ein bisschen auf den Bericht warten...


----------



## Haischreck (15. Mai 2011)

*AW: Hilfe! Wie und womit auf Mittelmeerbarrakuda?*

Ich habe mir neulich einen Wobbler hier auf Malle gekauft, der mir mit dem Hinweis: "is good for barracuda" angedreht wurde. Werde den gleich mal im Hafen von Palma ausprobieren, Verbot hin oder her. Bei Erfolg werde ich berichten ;-)


----------



## scorp10n77 (15. Mai 2011)

*AW: Hilfe! Wie und womit auf Mittelmeerbarrakuda?*

Ganz ehrlich Udo den Post hättest du dir jetzt auch sparen können. Sowas hilft mir nämlich echt nicht weiter während mich haischrecks wobblererfahrungen durchaus interessieren


----------



## scorp10n77 (15. Mai 2011)

*AW: Hilfe! Wie und womit auf Mittelmeerbarrakuda?*

Wenn ich dann nichts fange kauf ich mir einfach nen Barrakuda einfach nur weil ich dir den Triumph nicht gönne


----------



## vision81 (15. Mai 2011)

*AW: Hilfe! Wie und womit auf Mittelmeerbarrakuda?*

@Udo561

Also das man am Mittelmeer ohne Boot keine Barracudas fangen kann ist absoluter Blödsinn ! Sorry

Man muss nur wissen wie und wo !

Gruss


----------



## scorp10n77 (15. Mai 2011)

*AW: Hilfe! Wie und womit auf Mittelmeerbarrakuda?*

Na dann erzahl mal wie und wo!
Ich glaube ja sowieso das Haischreck von einem 5Meter langen riesigen Barrakuda bis nach Afrika gezogen wurde und jetzt nicht mehr antworten kann.


----------



## vision81 (15. Mai 2011)

*AW: Hilfe! Wie und womit auf Mittelmeerbarrakuda?*

Es ist doch eigentlich viel schöner selbst auszuprobieren, und dann irgendwann dahinter zu kommen wo die Barracudas stehen und wie man Sie überlisten kann.

An deiner Stelle würd ich mir ma ne Landkarte holen wo am Wasser entlang auch Tiefenlinien verzeichnet sind.

Und dort wo du es von Land aus sehr abfallend (schnell tief) und auch noch steinig hast, da würd ich mein Glück versuchen.

Würds allerdings eher mit Köderfisch versuchen


----------



## Haischreck (16. Mai 2011)

*AW: Hilfe! Wie und womit auf Mittelmeerbarrakuda?*

So, nett dass Ihr Euch Sorgen macht, aber mich hat kein Barracuda bis nach Afrika gezogen... 
Weil ich nämlch keinen gefangen habe, was mich nicht überrascht. Aber immerhin gab es einen Moment, an dem die einheimischen Angler neben mir nervös geworden sind und mir gestikuliert und auf spanisch zu verstehen gegeben haben, ein Barracuda hätte sich für einen Wobbler interessiert. Ich hab ihn nicht gesehen, keine Ahnung ob es stimmt. Das war an der Hafenmole von Portixol. 
Auch wenn ich nix gefangen habe, hat es mir Spass gemacht es zu versuchen - und darum geht es doch! Dachte ich zumindest, ganz sicher bin ich mir nach der Lektüre dieses threads nicht mehr... #c


----------



## scorp10n77 (16. Mai 2011)

*AW: Hilfe! Wie und womit auf Mittelmeerbarrakuda?*

Sehe ich doch auch so das wenns Spaß macht das es dann seinen Zweck erfüllt hat. Wasserski bis nach Afrika ist wahrscheinlich eh ein bisschen anstrengend


----------



## zulu (17. Mai 2011)

*AW: Hilfe! Wie und womit auf Mittelmeerbarrakuda?*

 Aber immerhin gab es einen Moment, an dem die einheimischen Angler neben mir nervös geworden sind und mir gestikuliert und auf spanisch zu verstehen gegeben haben, ein Barracuda hätte sich für einen Wobbler interessiert. Ich hab ihn nicht gesehen, keine Ahnung ob es stimmt. Das war an der Hafenmole von Portixol. 


Solche "nachläufer" kann man in hafenanlagen oft beobachten. Man kann den wobbler vor jedem auswurf mit seefisch-lockstoff einschmieren, dann packt er manchmal doch zu. Meine erfolgreichstern wobbler waren mini-kleine rapala 
magnum und x-rap magnum in makrelen u. sardinen decor.
Rutenspitze runter  und dann schnell einkurbeln bis vor die mauer oder den felsen....
Die fische stehen oft unter sardinenfischerbooten.
Sie warten dort auf fische die bei der verladung über bord gehen... so war es bei mr z.b. in rogoznica und tribunj 2003.
Es gibt dort einheimische , die einen ganzen schwarm platt machen mit einem 12 cm langen,schnell gezogenen und rosafarbenem plastiktintenfisch !!!
Als beifang gibt es mit etwas glück dann noch den *vadigo*
campogramma glaycos. Ein mittelmeerpompano  der auch im schwarm in die hafenanlagen zum rauben kommt. 

|wavey:

Z.


----------



## Haischreck (17. Mai 2011)

*AW: Hilfe! Wie und womit auf Mittelmeerbarrakuda?*

Zulu, danke für die ausführlichen Tips! Habe heute den ganzen Tag auf Mallorca Zeit, sie umzusetzen. Mal sehen, ob mir Erfolg gegönnt ist...


----------



## scorp10n77 (18. Mai 2011)

*AW: Hilfe! Wie und womit auf Mittelmeerbarrakuda?*

@ HaIschreck Und haste einen Überlisten können? 
@ Zulu Ist ein Vadigo eine Stachelmakrelenart? Und wie tief war es unter den Booten denn etwa? Bei mir im Hafen gibts Stellen da sind die kleinen Kalamarifischerboote vertäut die liegen praktisch schon auf dem Sand. Da stehen öfters große Meeräschen. Einmal hab ich bei einer Wassertiefe von vllt 2m in der Nacht nen ziemliuch großen Fisch gesehen wo ich vermute das es ein Barra war.


----------



## zulu (19. Mai 2011)

*AW: Hilfe! Wie und womit auf Mittelmeerbarrakuda?*

ja es ist eine stachelmakrele
häufig im mittelmeer anzutreffen
sieht ganz ähnlich aus wie ein leerfish (palometa)
vadigos rauben gern und aggressiv im schwarm, meist sind auch möven mit im spiel.

der fisch den du gesehen hast kann auch ein wolfsbarsch gewesen sein

Wegen der fischerei unter den booten musst du natürlich in einen* tieferen fischereihafen gehen wo täglich größere boote hereinkommen* um ihre ladung , zb sardinen oder makrelen, auszuladen 
dabei fallen immer wieder einzelne fische über bord
*nur da warten die barras* und fressen.

es ist auch keine schlechte idee von den bootsfischern ein kilo frische sardinen zu kaufen und die dann sofort am großen einzelhaken anzuködern. 
die sardine dann einfach an der bordwand des fischerbootes ins wasser werfen und absinken lassen
wenn einer da ist wird er sich das angebot nicht entgehen lassen
wenn dir das gelingt wirst du großen beifall von den kutterfischern bekommen.

#h

Z.


----------



## Haischreck (19. Mai 2011)

*AW: Hilfe! Wie und womit auf Mittelmeerbarrakuda?*

@Zulu: leider negativ. Allerdings mußte ich den Versuch nach nicht ganz einer Stunde aufgrund von Materialversagen einstellen. Sehr ärgerlich! Habe so einen vielversprechenden Angeltag verschenkt. Ich hoffe aber, dass ich im Juni nochmal auf der Insel bin. Jetzt geht's erstmal für das Wochenende an die Ostsee, aber da fange ich bestimmt auch keine Barracudas ;-)


----------



## scorp10n77 (19. Mai 2011)

*AW: Hilfe! Wie und womit auf Mittelmeerbarrakuda?*

erstmal zu dem Fisch den ich gesehen habe: Natürlich könnte es ein Wolfsbarsch gewesen sein nur das die mal abgesehen davon das sie sowieso nicht mehr so häufig sind nicht wirklich so oft so groß sind. Naja wie gesagt ich will hier nichts ausschliessen außer vielleicht Plattfische ne. 
In dem zu beangelnden Hafen gibt es einen Haufen Schleppnetzfischer die immer Tagsüber raus fahren und dann so gegen 5Uhr alle wieder eintrudeln. Die verladen alles auf ner Mole die sie vor nem Jahr mit Zäunen und toren versehen haben. Unter anderem wahrscheinlich auch um zu verhindern das die Fischer ihren Fang direkt von Bord verkaufen. Es gibt nur eine Stelle wo ich mir noch vorstellen könnte das ich welche beim verladen erwische. 
Dann gibts noch die Kutter die Nachts raus fahren und Sardinen fangen. Die verladen meist an einer für mich erreichbaren Stelle nur dummerweise tun sie das ziemlich früh |schlafen
Aber eigentlich müssten die Fische doch den ganzen Tag dort stehen oder? Ich werde auf jeden Fall wohl alles durchprobieren in meinem Urlaub. Und sicherlich kommen die Vadigos auch nicht ungeschoren davon wenn ich komme und sie da sind! 
Benutz du denn auch Angstdrillinge an den Sardinen die vom Kai abgeseilt werden? 
Früher kamen auch mal Thunfischfänger, Das sind schon ganz schöne Klopper die bestimmt auch "Barrakudatiefe" brauchen damit sie noch genug Wasser unterm Kiel haben.  Ich durchsuch mal meine Fotos aus vorherigen Urlauben und finde vielleicht mal gute Fotos vom Angelort. Dann kannst du mir bestimmt sagen wo es gut sein könnte und wie immer ohne Gewähr.


----------



## zulu (19. Mai 2011)

*AW: Hilfe! Wie und womit auf Mittelmeerbarrakuda?*

Benutz du denn auch Angstdrillinge an den Sardinen die vom Kai abgeseilt werden? 

ein langschenkliger sogen. jhook durch die augen ...fertig.


----------



## Udo561 (19. Mai 2011)

*AW: Hilfe! Wie und womit auf Mittelmeerbarrakuda?*

Hi,
ich bin mal auf die ersten Bilder von den Barrakudas gespannt :q
Wir haben früher einige Barrakudas gefangen , auch Thuns , aber alles nur vom Boot aus.
In den Häfen haben wir nur Meeräschen gefangen , aber die machen am leichten Gerät richtig Spaß 
Gruß Udo


----------



## scorp10n77 (19. Mai 2011)

*AW: Hilfe! Wie und womit auf Mittelmeerbarrakuda?*

Ja Udo hätte ich ein Boot hätte ich bestimmt auch schon mehr und besseres gefangen, aber ich hab leider kein Boot. 
So ich hab jetzt mal ein paar Fotos rausgesucht vielleicht kommt ja was bei rum...
So da hätten wir einmal besagten Hafen hab leider keine näheren Aufnahmen, dann wären da noch 2 Küstenabschnitte der eine mit den Pinien das ist etwas weiter weg aber da am Cap fällt es recht steil ab ich muss mal gucken ob ich da gut hinkomme hab ich noch nicht ausprobiert aber ich halte das für ganz interessant. 
Das bild mit den Fischchen hab ich beim Schnorcheln gemacht die waren keine 10cm lang aber sehen doch aus wie Barrakudas, nicht wahr?


----------



## uhehn (20. Mai 2011)

*AW: Hilfe! Wie und womit auf Mittelmeerbarrakuda?*

Wenn ich in Ampuria bin, hab ich auch mein (Angel)Boot dabei. Da bist du gerne eingeladen mit rauszufahren zum Angeln.

Allerdings bin ich dieses Jahr, nachdem der Familienrat getagt hat, nicht in Ampuria, sondern eher in Rab....

Letztes Jahr hab ich einige Little Thunnies in der Bucht von Rosas gefangen, auf geschleppten Rapala in Blau. Allerdings vom Boot aus.... 

An der Hafenausfahrt von Ampuria stehen immer jede Menge einheimischer Angler, die mit Krabben und Brandungsruten versuchen Doraden zu erwischen. Meist ziemlich erfolglos...

Hafenangler in Rosas oder Ampuria hab ich bisher keine gesehen.

TL,
Uwe


----------



## scorp10n77 (22. Mai 2011)

*AW: Hilfe! Wie und womit auf Mittelmeerbarrakuda?*

@uhehn Danke für das Angebot, aber ob das mal klappt weiss ich auch nicht weil ich ja noch Schüler bin und dann an die Ferien gebunden bin und dann noch wieder meine Eltern hab die ihren Sohn natürlich nicht mit bösen Fremden wegschicken 
Und das das angeln auf Brassen von Essbarer Größe nicht so einfvach ist wie es aussieht weiss ich auch schon. Da muss man schon so manches Stündchen investieren bis da mal was klappt. 

Ich füge jetzt einfach mal die Vadigos zu meiner Kartei zu beangelnder Raubfische hinzu. Man sieht ja immer mal kleine Fischschwärme die aus dem Wasser springen dann zwar nur so kleine Fische vielleicht um die 6-7cm . Ich frage mich immer was das für Räuber sind: Wolfsbarsch?Vadigo?Bluefish? Ich will wahrscheinlich mal da gezielt mit einem Popper befischen.


----------



## Franz_x (26. Mai 2011)

*AW: Hilfe! Wie und womit auf Mittelmeerbarrakuda?*

Servus,

schreibe zwar nicht viel im Forum - aber hierzu hätte ich was. Fange selbst seit ca. 10 Jahren regelmäßig Baracudas im Mittelmeer / Italien. Die Durchschnittgröße liegt bei 60 - 70 cm, der Größte hatte 1,17m. Ich fische nur mit Wobbler zwischen 12 und 16 cm. Illex ist gut, aber teuer..... Grauvell ist eine fängige Alternative. Mit Stahlvorfach gehen die Bisse gegen null. Die Wobbler sollten schlank sein und nicht tiefer als 1,5m laufen. Geführt werden sie sehr schnell! Die Bisse kommen dann knallhart. Monofile Schnur 0,27 und Spinnrute mit 60g WG passen. Bei Großen Fischen braucht man Platz, da sie starke Kämper sind und die erste Flucht nur schwer zu bremsen ist. Beste Zeit in Italien: Frühling und Herbst. Tageszeit: Dämmerung plus 2 Stunden.  Ich fische meist in kleineren Häfen und bei Vollmond auch mal an der Felsküste. Im Hafen geht aber meist mehr ..... 

Grüße

Franz


----------



## scorp10n77 (26. Mai 2011)

*AW: Hilfe! Wie und womit auf Mittelmeerbarrakuda?*

hey Franz schön das hier endlich mal was von Fängen berichtet wird. Haste Fotos von deinen Fischen die du hier mal posten kannst? Man muss seine Zielfische ja vorher genau studieren!
So du sagtest ja das man mit Stahlvorfach kaum Bisse hat was ich schon vermutet habe, nimmste dann ein Fluovorfach? Welche Stärke? Und welche Farben nimmste bei deinen Wobblern? Ich habe eigentlich nur Rapalas aber die sollten doch auch gehen oder?


----------



## Franz_x (26. Mai 2011)

*AW: Hilfe! Wie und womit auf Mittelmeerbarrakuda?*

Servus,

hier ein Bild. Rapalas gehen bestimmt auch, nur lassen die sich halt nicht ganz so gut werfen. Bei den Farben nehme ich meist natürliche Dekos. Wenn sich Nachläufer häufen, dann auch mal eine Schockfarbe. Seit ein paar Jahren verzichte ich beim Baracudafischen ganz auf Stahl oder Hardmono,  da mir die Biester immer wieder auf die Verbindungsknoten oder Wirbel gebissen haben und dann die Schnur durch war. Lieber einen goßen Wobbler. Die Baracudas hingen bei mir immer ganz vorne.






Grüße

Franz


----------



## scorp10n77 (26. Mai 2011)

*AW: Hilfe! Wie und womit auf Mittelmeerbarrakuda?*

Schöner Fisch! So einen will ich auch fangen!
Was machst du denn eigentlich mit den fischen? ausstopfen? Essen? Fängst du eigentlich nur Barras oder beissen da auch Vadigos etc?
Ich muss ja schon sagen das es mir wieder echt in den Fingern juckt und der Urlaub aber leider noch so lange hin ist


----------



## Franz_x (26. Mai 2011)

*AW: Hilfe! Wie und womit auf Mittelmeerbarrakuda?*

Servus,

fangen kannst Du alles - zumindest theoretisch ;-). Kenne die spanischen Namen der Fische nicht so genau, aber in Italien kannst Du Lecce, Spigola und Pesce Serra vom Ufer fangen. Mit dem Boot dann beim Schleppen noch zusätzlich Goldmakrele und falschen Bonito. Die Fische werden bei mir schon gegessen. Baracuda schmeckt klasse, kommt aber nicht an Wolfsbarsch hin.....und die fange ich leider selten. Was nicht vor Ort gegessen wird, kommt mit der Kühlung nach Hause. Kleinere werden wieder zurück gesetzt.

Grüße

Franz


----------



## scorp10n77 (26. Mai 2011)

*AW: Hilfe! Wie und womit auf Mittelmeerbarrakuda?*

Schätz mal wie tief der Hafen bei dir ist. Machst du es auch da wo die Boote ihre Ladung löschen oder wie suchst du dir deine Orte aus?
Das Wolfsbarsch nicht häufig ist glaub ich dir, ich hab auch noch keinen gefangen weil ich das Spinfischen noch nicht lange betreibe. Habe bisher immer nur mal nen hornie oder ne Bastardmakrele gezogen und ich muss echt sagen Bastardmakrelen sind auch echt lecker obwohl sie viele Gräten haben. 
Wie machst du denn den Barra? Aufm Grill?
Also der Vadigo ist ne Stachelmakrelenart wie Zulu ja sagte. Ist Lecce=Leerfisch? Serra ne Thunfischart?(Sierra)


----------



## Koghaheiner (26. Mai 2011)

*AW: Hilfe! Wie und womit auf Mittelmeerbarrakuda?*

Wenn Du tieferes Wasser haben willst dann wander mal in Richtung Punta Falconera, da wo die Bunker sind, an einigen Stellen geht es dort direkt steil runter bis auf 10-15 m. 

Gruß

Kogha


----------



## Franz_x (26. Mai 2011)

*AW: Hilfe! Wie und womit auf Mittelmeerbarrakuda?*

Servus,

habe mal etwas gesucht, hier die deutschen Bezeichnungen.
Pesce Serra - Blaubarsch
Leccia - Bastardmakrele ? bin ich mir nicht sicher
Ich fische nur Häfen mit nur kleiner "Fischfangflotte". Meist sind es nur wenige, kleine Fischerboote und mehr Segelboote / Yachten. Das Wasser ist nicht besonders tief, max. 10 m. Bei Sonne und mit Brille sieht man bis zum Grund. Die Raubfische kommen mit der Dämmerung in die Häfen. 
Fisch kommt bei mir im Sommer auf den Grill!

Grüße

Franz


----------



## scorp10n77 (26. Mai 2011)

*AW: Hilfe! Wie und womit auf Mittelmeerbarrakuda?*

@ koghaheiner Bei den bildern die ich eingestellt habe, das 3. ist Falconera. Ich war auch schon des öfteren in Falconera schnorchel jedoch bin ich nie weiter wegt vom Strand. Aber ich weiss das bei dem Felsen der da am fotografierten Cap ist eine ziemlich steile Abfallkante ist, heißt 10Meter vom Ufer weg komm ich nicht mehr bis zum Grund und da wachsen auch schon Gorgonien. Der Rest von Falconera ist meiner Meinung nach wahrscheinlich nicht zu befischen oder? Ich kletter da keine 30Meter Senkrechte Klippen runter. Aber zum fotografierten Cap komm ich glaube ich hin.
@Franz Also die 10m Wird mein Hafen wohl auch schaffen hab ja ein Foto eingestellt. Leccia scheint Leerfisch zu sein zumindest laut italienischem Wikipedia und dem dort genannten lat. Namen. Lichia amia. Kann man Blaubarsch auch essen? Also wenn ich Blaubarsch google dann kommen da nur Aquarienfischchen ausm Ganges raus.


----------



## Franz_x (26. Mai 2011)

*AW: Hilfe! Wie und womit auf Mittelmeerbarrakuda?*

Servus,

Blaubarsch, probier mal die lateinische Bezeichnung --> pomatomus saltatrix.

Grüße

Franz


----------



## scorp10n77 (26. Mai 2011)

*AW: Hilfe! Wie und womit auf Mittelmeerbarrakuda?*

Der sieht aber auch nach einem guten Kämpfer aus! Und wenn er auch noch vorzüglich schmeckt. 
Eigentlich hat das Mittelmeer schon echt viel zu bieten an guten Fischen nur leider sind die ja alle nicht mehr so zahlreich. 
Wenn ich an meine vielen Stunden denke die ich schon am Ufer gesessen hab um mal einmal Sparus aurata zu fangen #q 
Naja mit euren Tipps wird die Fangquote hoffentlich bald besser. Ich denke sowieso das man mit dem Spinfischen mehr Spass haben kann als mit dem Ansitzangeln. 
Es wäre für mich schon echt toll mal einen dieser verschiedenen Gesellen wie sie bereits genannt wurden zu fangen wobei der Barra natürlich der beste wär.


----------



## Koghaheiner (27. Mai 2011)

*AW: Hilfe! Wie und womit auf Mittelmeerbarrakuda?*



scorp10n77 schrieb:


> @ koghaheiner Bei den bildern die ich eingestellt habe, das 3. ist Falconera. Ich war auch schon des öfteren in Falconera schnorchel jedoch bin ich nie weiter wegt vom Strand. Aber ich weiss das bei dem Felsen der da am fotografierten Cap ist eine ziemlich steile Abfallkante ist, heißt 10Meter vom Ufer weg komm ich nicht mehr bis zum Grund und da wachsen auch schon Gorgonien. Der Rest von Falconera ist meiner Meinung nach wahrscheinlich nicht zu befischen oder? Ich kletter da keine 30Meter Senkrechte Klippen runter. Aber zum fotografierten Cap komm ich glaube ich hin.



Ich hätte gewettet das Foto 3 die Cala Montjoi ist. War aber auch schon ein paar Jahre nicht mehr da... auf jeden Fall hast Du recht, man kommt nicht überall bis ans Wasser, klettern kann aber auch ganz spannend sein, Telerute im Rucksack, und dann vorsichtig los..du fischt dann an Stellen die möglicherweise noch nie vor Dir ein Mensch betreten und schon gar nicht vom Ufer aus mit der Rute befischt hat.. das wäre doch was neues fürs Guiding, statt freeclimbing dann extreme freefishing #6, damit widerspräche man auch völlig dem typischen Bild des deutschen Anglers (im Unterhemd mit Pulle Bier im Klappstuhl hocken..) stattdessen geschmeidige Typen die sich die Klippen runterhangeln..anyway, außer ein paar Hornis, Doraden, Makrelen und Tintenfische hab ich dort überall noch nix gefangen..aber wie gesagt, Du bist den ganzen Tag beschäftigt, machst Sport, hast die Spannung


----------



## scorp10n77 (27. Mai 2011)

*AW: Hilfe! Wie und womit auf Mittelmeerbarrakuda?*

Ja bei Montjoi gibts auch noch dieses Inselchen da war ich aber noch nie, vielleicht sollte ich das mal tun und da hin gehen. 
Das freeclimbing liegt mir glaub ich nicht so wirklich #d 
Aber ich denke einen Tag könnte man da mal die Rute mitnehmen. Ich bin sonst gerne mit meinem Vater abends dahingefahren zum Schnorcheln. Dann muss ich wohl mal einmal die Rute mitnehmen und versuchen soweit zu kommen wie geht. Dummerweise ists ja auch nicht so toll da mit dem Rad oder zu Fuß bei 30° im Schatten hinzukommen. Aber für den fisch nimmt man ja vieles auf sich. 
das abseilen könnte schwierig werden weil ich definitiv nicht einem seil an einer windschiefen verkokelten Pinie vertraue. Außerdem hab ich keine Telespinrute sondern nur Steckspinruten. 
Aber mit einem kleinen Twister oder Gufi von der Klippe werfen könnte man ja auch mal probieren. 
Wenn die fische eher im Hafen sind werde ich mich also hauptsächlich drauf konzentrieren. Und dann vielleicht mal noch die ein oder andere vielversprechende Stelle durchprobieren. 
Naja Nachts in Falconera von Klippen abseilen werde ich mich definitiv nicht  Höchsten wenn ein wütendes Wildschwein hinter mir herrennt Dann spring ich da auch runter. |uhoh:


----------



## scorp10n77 (30. Mai 2011)

*AW: Hilfe! Wie und womit auf Mittelmeerbarrakuda?*

Ein paar Informationen brauch ich noch!!!
Da kann der Kaiser Franz doch bestimmt helfen  
Also was mich interessiert sind die Aspekte der Köderführung. Klar werde ich eine bisschen probieren und variieren aber es sollte dann doch zumindest in die richtige Richtung gehen. 
Franz wie führst du deine Wobbler? Erstmal zur Geschwindigkeit wenn man sagt sehr schnell drehste dann so schnell wie du kannst oder nur so schnell wie es sich noch angenehm kurbeln lässt. Ich hab da noch so meine Probleme wies laufen soll. Wird mit Spinstops geangelt? Irgendwelche Bewegungen oder nur Reinziehen?


----------



## Franz_x (30. Mai 2011)

*AW: Hilfe! Wie und womit auf Mittelmeerbarrakuda?*

Servus Sisi,

klar kann ich noch was sagen zur Köderführung. Ich fische eher zügig, aber nicht vollspeed - also so schnell, dass es eben noch angenehm ist und  i.d.R. gleichmäßig. Habe jetzt nicht geschaut wo Du her kommst, aber die Geschwindigkeit ist deutlich schneller als beim Hechtfischen .... wenn Du das Seeforellentempo kennst, dann wär´s nicht schlecht. Stopp´s lege ich keine ein, eher mal ein Zupfer aus dem Handgelenk, um den Köder noch etwas zu beschleunigen. Wenn ich Nachläufer sehe, oder nur kurze Anfasser habe, dann gerne auch noch schneller - manchmal hilft´s......oft aber nicht, dann sind sie einfach nicht in Beißlaune :r. Bei Reduzierung drehen sie meist sofort ab. 

Grüße

Franz


----------



## scorp10n77 (30. Mai 2011)

*AW: Hilfe! Wie und womit auf Mittelmeerbarrakuda?*

Ich bin eben nur Spanienangler aber ich werde das schon hinkriegen!  
Ich krieg wahrscheinlich schon einen Adrenalinkick bei einem Nachläuferbarra. Aber das ich kein andauerndes gezupfe und getwitche machen muss beruhigt mich schon; finde ich kann man nicht so lange durchhalten. Ich werde mal bei youtube gucken wie die so auf Mefo angeln dann sollte ich das ja schonmal in etwa hinkriegen .


----------



## Franz_x (31. Mai 2011)

*AW: Hilfe! Wie und womit auf Mittelmeerbarrakuda?*

Servus,

habe eben bei youtube "spinning baracuda" und "pescare baracuda" eingegeben - da wirst Du schon auch was finden....habe gerade keine Zeit, mir die ganzen Filmchen anzuschauen ;-)

Grüße

Franz


----------



## scorp10n77 (31. Mai 2011)

*AW: Hilfe! Wie und womit auf Mittelmeerbarrakuda?*

Ok nach etwas suchen hab ich jetzt auch mal ein Video gefunden in dem der Barra nicht direkt an der Angel hängt. Ist schon ganz gut Speed dahinter.
Wann bist du denn wieder am angeln in Italien?Dann kannste ja wenn du da bist auch nochmal berichten


----------



## Franz_x (31. Mai 2011)

*AW: Hilfe! Wie und womit auf Mittelmeerbarrakuda?*

Servus,

........ich befürchte, dass ich es heuer aus beruflichen Gründen nicht schaffen werde.....wenn, dann bin ich aber immer erst später im Jahr, d.h. Oktober, dort.

Grüße

Franz


----------



## scorp10n77 (31. Mai 2011)

*AW: Hilfe! Wie und womit auf Mittelmeerbarrakuda?*

Meine Ferien fallen auch noch bis in den September. Werde dann wahrscheinlich Ende august runterfahren und bin auch im herbst also Ende Oktober/Anfang November noch mal unten. Also sollte ich doch irgendwie die Barras mal antreffen. 
Ich kann sie ja zumindest mal beim schnorcheln suchen  
Hab im Laufe der Jahre ja immer mal was gesehen was ein Barra gewesen sein könnte nur wusste ich damals nichts von Barras im Mittelmeer und hab auch nicht damit gerechnet. Ich muss wohl mal weiter raus als ich sonst immer schnorchle und wenn ich Glück habe bietet mir hier auch gleich noch jemand an mit mir mal rauszufahren mit seinem Boot|bla:|bla:|bla:


----------



## kroatiaboy (1. Juni 2011)

*AW: Hilfe! Wie und womit auf Mittelmeerbarrakuda?*

Hi wollte  mal fragen ob ihr mit bezüglisch Schleppfischen in Kroatien helfen könnt?
uhehn hast du ein paar Tipps?


----------



## spy (2. Juni 2011)

*AW: Hilfe! Wie und womit auf Mittelmeerbarrakuda?*

Hi ,
eine lange Diskussion um wenig Fisch.

Du solltest deine Bestrebungen an den Sandstrand zwischen L'Escala und Roses verlegen. Gruppen von Baras stehen da relativ nahe am Ufer, zusammen mit Wolfsbarsch, Lisas, Jurel und dem Palometta.

Mittelgrosse Popper sind gut zu werfen und locken die Fische aus der Reserve. Beste Zeit, früh morgens oder Richtung Sonnenuntergang. Im Herbst + Winter jedoch ganztägig. 

Der Best off Barra liegt bei deutlich üblich 10 KG, ich schau mal ob ich das Foto gescant bekomme.
Bara fangen ist gegenüber dem Wolfsbarsch eine sehr leichte Aufgabe, mit relativ viel Spass, weil man die Fische beim attackieren beobachten kann. Langsam gezupft sind Stickbaits ebenso sehr viel versprechend.

Die Falconera ist auch im Innenbereich oftmals interessant. Aber ein Boot nützt natürlich ungemein. Von den Klippen kannst du Zahnbrassen und kleine Meros angeln, aber das ansitzen ist nicht mein Ding. Katalanische Freunde sind allerdings sehr erfolgreich mit dieser Technik.

TL


----------



## kroatiaboy (2. Juni 2011)

*AW: Hilfe! Wie und womit auf Mittelmeerbarrakuda?*

spy hast  du ein paar Tipps  bezüglich schleppen in Kroatien ?


----------



## scorp10n77 (2. Juni 2011)

*AW: Hilfe! Wie und womit auf Mittelmeerbarrakuda?*

Hey spy Sandstrand zwischen Escala und roses ist gut hehe das sind ja nur gexchätzte 20km Küstenlinie. Wenn du Erfahrung hast kannste das vielleicht etwas präzisieren. ;+
Was Lisas und Jurel sind weiß ich übrigens nicht hast du was deutsches oder sind das die Namen von deinen Eheweibern?
Aber hier geht es natürlich um die Barras und da frage ich mich wo die denn am Strand stehen. Ist ja alles sehr flach soweit ich weiß und ich hab die im Tieferen erwartet. 
Das du sagst das es eine leichte Aufgabe ist finde ich ja schonmal gut :m Kannst du mir sagen welche Kunstköder du genau benutzt?
Kannst du auch was zum Vorfach sagen? Einfach nochmal die allgemeinen Fragen die ich ja schon am Anfang gestellt habe.
Das Ansitzangeln bei Falconeraa werde ich vielleicht auch mal probieren weil ich ganz gerne auf Brassen angel und sie vor allem gerne nachher esse #6 Die kleinen Meros kann man die da wirklich erwischen, hätte ich nicht gedacht!!!??? Ich als Flachwasserschnorchler hab noch nie einen gesehen...schade eigentlich aber das kommt schon noch.Wohnst du in Spanien? Oder biste auch nur mal im Urlaub da?
So und damit der Kroatiaboy vielleicht auch nochmal irgendwie weiterkommt hier einfach mal ein Link falls du das noch nicht gelesen hast http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=119336&highlight=schleppen+kroatien Bezieht sich nicht groß aufs Schleppangeln ist aber recht informativ.


----------



## spy (2. Juni 2011)

*AW: Hilfe! Wie und womit auf Mittelmeerbarrakuda?*

Lisas sind Meeräschen, Jurel ist eine Makrele. Könnte bei euch Dutschen Bastardmakrele sein, bin mir aber mit den deutschen Zuordnungen nicht sicher. Womit auch die Frage zum Wohnort beantwortet wäre.

Zum Vorfach, grundsätzlich ist auf die Barracudas ein FC empfehlnswert, da mit Stahl die Bisse gegen null tendieren. Im übrigen auch bei allen anderen Fischen hier in der Ecke die sich in Tiefen bis 15 m aufhalten.

Du fängst bei deiner Suche an den Süsswassereinlaufstellen an, da gibt es nicht viele davon. Davor stehen auch in der Trockenperiode die Fische, denn rein wollen sie eigentlich immer. 

Seit ein Paar Tagen sind Anchova (Blaubarsch) und junge Palomettas am aufbringen der Schwärme. Bevorzugte Speise ... Wölfe und Meeräschen.

Für seriöse Fische sollte man nicht unter 60, besser 80 LBS FC fischen. Und auch an den Haken nicht sparen.

Um die Top Baits wird wie immer zuviel Wirbel gemacht. Blau / grau / silber sind fängige Farben. Eben alles was auch in der Natur vorkommt. Für mich als Spinfischer steht an erster Stelle die Wurfweite + Animation + Haltbarkeit. Auf den hinteren Rängen Farbe und Form.

Die grossen Fische fangen wir in der Regel mit dem Boot in Strandnähe. Ich schau mal das sich was die Tage an Bilder schiesse. Und dann auch mit Drachen und Kanu. 

TL


----------



## spy (2. Juni 2011)

*AW: Hilfe! Wie und womit auf Mittelmeerbarrakuda?*

@Kroatiaboy
Zum schleppen allgemein, ob das nun in der Adria oder am Mittelmeer ist würde ich das schleppen von Hornhechten empfehlen. Sowohl tot, als auch dort wo erlaubt natürlich lebend.

Das schleppen von Plastik habe ich vor vielen Jahren auch gemacht, wie die Meisten; und leider viel Zeit verloren und wenig interessante Fänge realisiert.

Spinnen und Jiggen sind da sehr viel effektiver und man kommt an die interessanteren Fische ran.

Tl


----------



## scorp10n77 (2. Juni 2011)

*AW: Hilfe! Wie und womit auf Mittelmeerbarrakuda?*

Hey spy vielleicht kannst du mir ja ein bisschen was zeigen wie man es richtig macht weil ich nun wirklich kein versierter Spinangler bin da ich mich vorher nur mit dem Ansitzangeln beschäftigt habe.
läuft eigentlich auch mit Blinker was? also ich hab bisher nur mit Blinker gespint und hab dabei nen Hornhecht und eine Bastardmakrele(Lecker!) gefangen. Die bastardmakrele lad ich mal ein Foto hoch. schon gut wie stolz ich auf diesen Fisch war den ihr wahrscheinlich nur als Köderfisch verwendet |wavey:


----------



## scorp10n77 (2. Juni 2011)

*AW: Hilfe! Wie und womit auf Mittelmeerbarrakuda?*

hmm das Foto hast jetzt nicht geklappt dann muss also der Thread her in dem ich das mal hochgeladen hab. http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=215853


----------



## kroatiaboy (2. Juni 2011)

*AW: Hilfe! Wie und womit auf Mittelmeerbarrakuda?*

spy danke für dieschnellen Antworten also du meinst das die ganzen Lures Konaheads etc. nicht das war sind?
Was ist Jiggen eib. nochmal ?
Und denkst du es bringt mehr Erfolg wenn ich mit nem 15 Ps Beiboot die Küste abfahr oder vom großen Boot schlepp?


----------



## scorp10n77 (6. Juni 2011)

*AW: Hilfe! Wie und womit auf Mittelmeerbarrakuda?*

Wie siehts aus spy? Haste was gefangen und kannst was posten?


----------



## spy (9. Juni 2011)

*AW: Hilfe! Wie und womit auf Mittelmeerbarrakuda?*

Ja. aber keinen Baracuda. Die haben sich dezent versteckt. 

Aber die Altenative ist auch nicht schlecht.


----------



## scorp10n77 (9. Juni 2011)

*AW: Hilfe! Wie und womit auf Mittelmeerbarrakuda?*

Aye der ist schick. Wie groß war der denn? Worauf haste ihn gefangen? 
Ich fänd das übrigens super wenn du hier ab und zu mal deine Fänge posten könntest! Wenn ich schon selbst grad nichts fangen kann kann ich mich wenigstens für andere mitfreuen.


----------



## scorp10n77 (8. September 2011)

*AW: Hilfe! Wie und womit auf Mittelmeerbarrakuda?*

Schade aber auch das Udo561 jetz mein Scheitern nicht in vollen Zügen genießen kann, er hats wohl vorher übertrieben mit den Unhöflichkeiten. 
Also ich hbs schon gesagt, meine Spinningversuche sind erstmal erfolglos geblieben aber in 6 Wochen versuch ichs wieder! |rolleyes

Ich habe einiges dazu geschrieben und wollte für evtl Infosuchende noch den Link dazu hinterlassen. Meinetwegen kann der Thread gerne wiederbelebt werden, wobei hier ja vorallem von spy schon viel viele gute Tipps gekommen sind, eigentlich hab ich voll nach seinen Vorschlägen und Tipps gearbeitet. 
Barracudfänge bitte unbedingt posten: http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?p=3437591#post3437591
Beste Grüße ausm Pott
TL 
scorp


----------



## scorp10n77 (21. August 2012)

*AW: Hilfe! Wie und womit auf Mittelmeerbarrakuda?*

Done! Ich wollte den Thread jetzt abschließen: Hier gehts zum Fang. http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=220937&page=29


----------



## Jose (21. August 2012)

*AW: Hilfe! Wie und womit auf Mittelmeerbarrakuda?*

auf Wunsch des TE geschlossen.

Fortsetzung in Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!


----------



## Jose (21. August 2012)

*AW: Hilfe! Wie und womit auf Mittelmeerbarrakuda?*

auf Wunsch des TE geschlossen.

Fortsetzung in Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!


----------

